# what is a hap/peacock tank?



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

what's hap mean? is that a type of fish. where do you guys find your peacocks? i've looked at petland and petsmart, do you order them or something?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

norden said:


> what's hap mean? is that a type of fish. ?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=1


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> do you order them or something?


Some better local mom & pop shops may have them, but adult males (usually what people go for) can be expensive. Othewise, yes, you have to go online. Local fish clubs can also be a good source for fish.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

I frequent most of the big box stores for supplies and dry goods and almost never see a peacock at all and only occasionally any other hap besides an ice blue ahli. If you want to find them you definitely need ot order online. I have had great luck connecting with my local fish club, but I'm lucky enough to live really close to Chicago.


----------



## redtop72 (Jun 7, 2010)

pecocks and hap's are two differnt types of fish that are used in alot of all male mixed tanks due to the colors and compatibility. Recomend google and search Aulonocara(peacocks) and Haplochromis(hap's). YYour major chain stores usually dont carry these and if they do they are most likely hybrids or poor strain. Check your local fish store's. I recomend buying fry and growing them out, adult(fully colored) can br expensive.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

redtop72 said:


> pecocks and hap's are two differnt types of fish that are used in alot of all male mixed tanks due to the colors and compatibility. Recomend google and search Aulonocara(peacocks) and Haplochromis(hap's). YYour major chain stores usually dont carry these and if they do they are most likely hybrids or poor strain. Check your local fish store's. I recomend buying fry and growing them out, adult(fully colored) can br expensive.


They really aren't two different types of fish, that is a bit misleading.

Haps and Peacocks really are semantic terms.

The best way to think about it is: Peacock is to Hap as a Terrier is to Dog.

Haplochromine (Hap) historically refers to all of the non-mbuna Lake Malawi cichlids from the the Pseudocrenilabrini tribe.

Peacock refers to the specific genera Aulonocara which is part of the Pseudocrenilabrini tribe and also can be considered a Haplochromine in the traditional sense as it is non-mbuna.

Today, due to trade/sales and use of common names, you could now say Haplochromine (Hap) refers to all of the non-mbuna Lake Malawi cichlids from the the Pseudocrenilabrini tribe except Aulonocara, which is now referred to as Peacock.

Just know, Haps and Peacocks are very closely related and often housed together (see my 90 below).

The use of the trade name Peacock gives the impression that Aulonocara species are somehow radically different/better than all other (traditional sense) Haps. I personally don't find Peacocks any better/worse/prettier/etc. than 'Haps'.

I know, clear as mud :roll:.



> what's hap mean? is that a type of fish. where do you guys find your peacocks? i've looked at petland and petsmart, do you order them or something?


I would look into local fish clubs if you have any - better quality fish cheaper.

I order my fish online - but I live up in the mountains in Northern Arizona with no good local fish stores or clubs of note.

Good Luck.


----------



## redtop72 (Jun 7, 2010)

GoofBoy- I agree with what you'r say'n, I simply wanted to help without the long words and confussion.

Norden- if you decide to ever go with hap's i suggest a large tank(75gl or bigger) most hap's will get to 7-10 inches as for peacocks they usually stay around 5-6 inches on averge.


----------

